# Puppy Geneology



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So now that I finally got my puppy's pedigree in the mail (I was a little nervous because I hadn't really seen pictures of her parents, just some of her other family members and I wanted a really nice show puppy) I was researching the history of the breed and how it had almost become extinct except for the effort of a Mrs. Goodall and later on Cubans themselves. I saw a picture of a beautiful Havanese on a Cuban stamp and found out a little more about him. He was Ch. Puppy, Cuba's first Havanese that won "Expocanina 1993". I connected the dots and realized that he is my dog's great-great grandfather. Go figure!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on such a fine pedigree. I am sure your pup will do you proud in the show ring. More pictures please.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it! Is your puppy a silk? Love the stamps, can you still get them? Probably not but aren't they pretty...yes, I agree with Lucile, more photos..


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Puppy is not in any of Dorothy Goodale's original dogs in the the registry. One of the dogs on your dog's pedigree probably come in through Canada since CKC accepts Cuban dogs and AKC accepts CKC dogs even though they don't recognize Cuban dogs. I know members of the family that are Puppy's owners.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Where did you get the image of the stamp. I tried to find a downloadable one. If I can get the image, I can print and have framed . It would be a nice picture for my office.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Where did you get the image of the stamp. I tried to find a downloadable one. If I can get the image, I can print and have framed . It would be a nice picture for my office.


I agree. It's lovely!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, the website where I got the image from is rumbaclubhavanese.com. I'm not sure if there is a copyright on it, but probably not is my guess. To Flynn, yes she is supposed to have a silky coat vs. a cottony one, I can't wait to see what she looks like all grown up. But then again I will probably look back once she's grown and miss when she was a puppy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> OK, the website where I got the image from is rumbaclubhavanese.com. I'm not sure if there is a copyright on it, but probably not is my guess. To Flynn, yes she is supposed to have a silky coat vs. a cottony one, I can't wait to see what she looks like all grown up. But then again I will probably look back once she's grown and miss when she was a puppy!


You know, Kodi was an adorable puppy (you can see him in my avatar) and I loved raising him. But I love him best just the way he is now.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awwww!!! So true, that's how I feel about my old dog that passed...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> So now that I finally got my puppy's pedigree in the mail (I was a little nervous because I hadn't really seen pictures of her parents, just some of her other family members and I wanted a really nice show puppy) I was researching the history of the breed and how it had almost become extinct except for the effort of a Mrs. Goodall and later on Cubans themselves. I saw a picture of a beautiful Havanese on a Cuban stamp and found out a little more about him. He was Ch. Puppy, Cuba's first Havanese that won "Expocanina 1993". I connected the dots and realized that he is my dog's great-great grandfather. Go figure!


 That is fun to find that out! I can see the resemblance


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> OK, the website where I got the image from is rumbaclubhavanese.com. I'm not sure if there is a copyright on it, but probably not is my guess. To Flynn, yes she is supposed to have a silky coat vs. a cottony one, I can't wait to see what she looks like all grown up. But then again I will probably look back once she's grown and miss when she was a puppy!


I love the silky coats :biggrin1: I'm happy Eva ended up with a silky coat.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Ch. Puppy - Cuban Stamp*



Luciledodd said:


> Where did you get the image of the stamp. I tried to find a downloadable one. If I can get the image, I can print and have framed . It would be a nice picture for my office.


Hi, Lucille:

The Rumba Club website does not seem to allow downloading or copying of photos, but I managed to copy the stamp with its label to a Word document. I'll try to send an e-mail to you with it to you as an attachment. I cannot seem to upload it here.

The web page is http://www.rumbaclubhavanese.com/havanese/historiaingls.htm

and the stamp is near the bottom of the page.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Lucille:

The e-mail function does not allow attachments; neither does the pm function. But I just had an idea and checked it out. Go to atsilver's post with the stamp image. Put your cursor on the image and right click on it. this gives you the option to *Save picture as*. You can save it to your hard drive and print it or play with it using your Paint program. I am assuming you have a PC. If you have a Mac, I am sure there are similar functions.


----------

